# Google buys Nest



## Coastercraze (Jan 13, 2014)

> *MOUNTAIN VIEW, CA – JANUARY 13, 2014* — Google Inc. (NASDAQ: GOOG) announced today that it has entered into an agreement to buy Nest Labs, Inc. for $3.2 billion in cash.
> 
> Nest’s mission is to reinvent unloved but important devices in the home such as thermostats and smoke alarms. Since its launch in 2011, the Nest Learning Thermostat has been a consistent best seller--and the recently launched Protect (Smoke + CO Alarm) has had rave reviews.
> 
> ...


http://investor.google.com/releases/2014/0113.html

Now anyone who has a Nest learning thermostat will find Google+ making its way onto it lol.


----------



## ryanarp (Jan 13, 2014)

Well this is interesting, I just bought one last week. I guess I can now post my apartment temperatures on Google+.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

ahhh WTF?



> Nest Learning Thermostat - 2nd Generation T200577
> by Nest
> 1,807 customer reviews
> | 219 answered questions Price: $249.00 & FREE Shipping. Details


$249 for a thermostat so I can connect it to smartphone?   Count me ummm oddly wondering why.

Why @ryanarp would you want to post your air temps on Google?

Didn't Google de-invest in power meter monitoring intrusions in homes?  

Smart thermostats are like $50~.  Other $200 can buy a lot of toys.


----------



## ryanarp (Jan 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> ahhh WTF?
> 
> $249 for a thermostat so I can connect it to smartphone?   Count me ummm oddly wondering why.
> 
> ...


I have no need to "post my temps" that was more or less a joke  I got a high Electric Bill, I decided I needed to have a little bit better handle on making sure my thermostat wasn't running when it shouldn't be. Since sometimes I leave the house and I am forgetful to change things, I find it nice to be able to turn off my AC from my phone. Also to see what the current temp in my apartment is so I know if I need to get it running a hour before I come home. Also auto away and stuff makes sure when I am not around I am not using energy. It has a lot of very neat features. So if this brings my electric bill back down to 40 and 50 bucks vs the $160 to $200 bills I had this winter using a dummy thermostat that probably ran most of the day. I would say it is worth the money. Also little known fact, some of the bigger electric companies will actually pay in full for this device, and even send them directly to your home. 

https://nest.com/energy-partners/


----------



## drmike (Jan 14, 2014)

Ryan = Texas + winter electric heat ehh?

Yeah it has some benefits.   At $249, it's massively over priced though.

Cost savings would be possible with digital thermostat.  Most folks have M-F predictable schedule.  That's where the savings come in - when not home in mass.

I see devices like these and think, well, I should start cobbling things together   Last thermostat I bought, I complained about price... Guess I feel like I got a bargain.

$3 billion for a company that has this and not much else selling... ehh yeah... silly times at Google.


----------



## peterw (Jan 14, 2014)

Google needed someone knowing how to build household appliances with good design. Like Boston Dynamics, Holomni or Meka Robotics for Robotics. And Channel Intelligence or BufferBox for package delivery. And Motorola Mobility for phones. And now Nest.

Google does not know hardware but knows what company it has to buy to start business in a new industrial sector. Appliances will produce a lot of personal information. Heating and light, the fridge and oven.

What did you buy, what do you eat and when. When are you at home, when outside. This information is not for the CIA but for the engergy industry. If google would have access to 50% of all electronic devices in the US households they can predict when what amount of energy is needed. And what ads for food can be sold.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 14, 2014)

I have two Nest thermostats (two houses where one is basically a summer vacation house only) & the new Nest carbon monoxide detector and they're great.

I'm curious as to why Google is reaching further into Homes with their acquisition of Nest, however, I hope they don't start sending the data to the EPA to show them how much energy I consume  in the summer with central air.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 14, 2014)

Funny thing is.. had any other company done this, I probably wouldn't have spared it a second thought beyond "Helping a smaller company push a good product, nicely done".  Google crams far too much into our lives as-is though.. it's getting to the point of forced shoehorning.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 14, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Funny thing is.. had any other company done this, I probably wouldn't have spared it a second thought beyond "Helping a smaller company push a good product, nicely done".  Google crams far too much into our lives as-is though.. it's getting to the point of forced shoehorning.


We don't have to buy & use their products.  By continuing to purchase from them they think what they're doing is beneficial.


----------



## Damian (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope that Google improves the Nest's track record. I was looking at them, but read a few too many negative reviews on them. Sure, any popular product will have a few bad reviews, and there's a large pile of crazy people out there, but there were a few too many negative reviews with bad ramifications (frozen pipes, overheated house, etc) to deter me from it.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 14, 2014)

Damian said:


> I hope that Google improves the Nest's track record. I was looking at them, but read a few too many negative reviews on them. Sure, any popular product will have a few bad reviews, and there's a large pile of crazy people out there, but there were a few too many negative reviews with bad ramifications (frozen pipes, overheated house, etc) to deter me from it.


I've had my first Nest for over 2 years and installed the second in my house a year ago, what types of questions do you have? Remember the Nest is only a Thermostat at the end of the day, it could have been issues with the furnace or other systems within the house.  However, I can attest to the latest software upgrade they did when the compressor in my air conditioner outside caused the Nest to shut off the feet because of extreme temperatures.  Unfortunately, those extreme temperatures were the reason why I was running my heat! Their solution (temporary) was to remove the wiring for the air conditioning at this time.


----------



## EricGregory (Jan 16, 2014)

Ads will now be served based on the temperature at which you keep your home.  They'll probably also use the data to determine when you're home or not so they can better target you.


----------

